# صناعة العصير الصناعي



## عبدالله الكحلوت (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 

ارغب بمعرفة كيفية صناعة العصير الصناعي ( بدون مركز طبيعي )
اي ارغب بمعرفة المكونات من سكر ، طعم ، لون ، رائحة ، مواد حافظة وخلافه 
اتمنى الحصول على المساعدة 
الهدف من ذلك هو اقامه مشروع تعبئة عصائر !


----------



## خالد فرحان (14 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي الكريم ان المكون الاساسي لمسحوق العصير هو السكر فنسبته تصل الى 80% ولكن انتبه الى درجة نعومة السكر اضافة الى مواد مساعدة اخرى
منكه حسب الطعم الذي تريده
ملون طبيعي 
حمض الاسكوربيك
كربوكسي ميتيل السيللوز(cmc)
بنزوات الصوديوم للحفظ


----------



## alhrini (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته*
*الاخ العزيز تحيه طيبه وبعد*
*انا اود ان اعمل مشروع صغير لصناعة العصير البودره اتلصناعي بنكهات مختلف لدلك او ان تتكرم علينا بشرح مقادير وكيفية صنع هدا العصير*
*ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير*
*اخوكم امجد الهريني*​


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 ديسمبر 2013)

بداية مكسبات الطعم هى من تحدد النسب فلابد من الاتصال بشركة تورد لك هذه المكسبات الغذائية والمضمونه ثم بناء على تركيزاتها تكون نسبة الاضافة لكن سيدى المكون الاساسى هو السكر اما باقى الكونات تكون فى حدود 5% المتبقية من مكسبات القوام والطعم واللون انا لم اعمل فى هذا المجال لكن كان لى فرصة التوريد لشركة تانج الوكيل السابق وليس الحالى وكنت اتواجد فى الانتاج لتجربة منتجاتنا ولذلك ما اخبرك به من خلال تساؤلاتى للسسيد مدير الانتاج وسوف اترك لك رقم هاتف الشركة التى تورد لهم المكسبات الغذائية


----------

